# Jet JBS-14 replacement parts



## Robert Berry (Mar 5, 2008)

I recently bought a 14" jet bandsaw (JBS-14) and need to replace some parts for it (Upper wheel, and the brackets that hold it in place). Could someone with a newer model like a JWBS-14 take a measurement for me? I'd like the diameter of the upper wheel, along with its arbor. This will give me a sense of whether or not the newer replacement parts I can find are compatible with my older machine.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

If you don't receive a satisfactory answer here call Jet @,

*Technical Service</SPAN>
*1.800.274.6846 - 7:30 a.m. to 5:30p.m.(CST, Monday - Friday)


----------



## TVitan (Jul 28, 2018)

Tension spring is longer (save your old one) and jam spindle nut is smaller at M12-1.25. The newer model spindle assembly will work, however (spindle diameter and length is the same, just be sure to order the nut.


----------



## JonathanChimpo (Feb 4, 2020)

You, sir, are a badass. (TVitan)

You just answered the question I've been searching high and low for.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

If only all threads with specific queries worked like this, no guessing, no assumptions, just a reply from a knowledgeable source, case closed.


----------



## JonathanChimpo (Feb 4, 2020)

FrankC said:


> If only all threads with specific queries worked like this, no guessing, no assumptions, just a reply from a knowledgeable source, case closed.



It's funny; even the technician at Jet wasn't able to confirm this information!


----------



## kklowell (Apr 4, 2016)

I found an upper hinge (the part that holds the upper wheel and allows it to tilt) at ereplacementparts.com after about a 10-second Google search. The price and shipping were decent. I expect to actually have the thing in hand in another couple of days. Maybe they have at least some of the other parts you need.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

https://www.ereplacementparts.com/j...king-band-saw-parts-c-32652_32684_155039.html



.


----------



## JonathanChimpo (Feb 4, 2020)

kklowell said:


> I found an upper hinge (the part that holds the upper wheel and allows it to tilt) at ereplacementparts.com after about a 10-second Google search. The price and shipping were decent. I expect to actually have the thing in hand in another couple of days. Maybe they have at least some of the other parts you need.


Right...I was able to find parts, too. 

To be clear I’m not OP. That post was ostensibly from ~12 years ago. 

I just needed to confirm the new spindle length vs the original spindle length (I.e. the JWBS-14 vs JBS-14) to ensure the newer model wheel will work on the old saw/spindle. 

Cheers all


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

What Leo G.posted. Found lots of stuff from them.


----------

